# Alright Man Strangest Places You've Gotten High?



## maryjanesbitch (Aug 8, 2011)

Title basically says it what're the strangest places you guys have ever been high ? Mine was a porta-potty lol and it was awesome !


----------



## ShadyStoner (Aug 8, 2011)

New years eve down town T.O. we sat on a cop car and burned


----------



## taipanspunk (Aug 8, 2011)

mine was watching Harry potter in 3d lol was a blast..


----------



## Feirefiz (Aug 9, 2011)

in the pillar structure of a bridge, listening to cars and semis drive over this hollow concrete tube and tripping out on a nice trippy sativa. unfortunately it is locked now. 


or on top of a metal train bridge, alot harder to climb down stoned


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 9, 2011)

In jail...no on top of a water tower...took me forever to get down....


----------



## maryjanesbitch (Aug 9, 2011)

lol how were you doing that in jail ? @[email protected]


----------



## BendBrewer (Aug 9, 2011)

Bathroom of airplane on flight to Hawaii. Still not sure what I was thinking but enjoyed the rest of the flight.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 9, 2011)

Side of a sheer cliff, not sure why i felt that the opportune place, views were good though.


----------



## Armaggedon (Aug 14, 2011)

wierdist place for me is senior Olympics with a contestant i just met he was 75 and was entering the conu event


----------



## Kaaable (Aug 17, 2011)

i got high with this trucker when he picked me up on the side of the road lmao.


----------



## Canibus7 (Aug 18, 2011)

LOL man i went there too this past year but i was sketching about just blazing on the streets for the fact there was so many cops and people around, didnt want popo to ruin my night, so just found sum random ass alley


ShadyStoner said:


> New years eve down town T.O. we sat on a cop car and burned


----------



## hydropotman (Aug 24, 2011)

i got high in a nursing home hallway haha while my aunt was working and i was waiting for her haha and i smoked in hotel elivator
and hotel roof in daytona beach


----------



## Carne Seca (Aug 24, 2011)

Not any place weird but how about the best? On top of a mesa overlooking the town. We were watching the fourth of July fireworks. Adding to the fireworks were lightning storms all around us. It was an amazing night.

Oh wait, I just remembered. When I was in college, I worked the grave-yard shift dispatching. I had over 50 radios to take care of. My buddies used to sneak in the back door and smoke me out. It was great.


----------



## Baked 4 lyfe (Aug 24, 2011)

in the change room of walmart man


----------



## robdogg (Aug 25, 2011)

on the school bus back in high school


----------



## bud nugbong (Aug 25, 2011)

that building in boston with the clocks on it , it was hard to light the jay because of all the wind. (we where on the top of it, on the catwalk i guess its called)


----------



## Splinter88 (Aug 25, 2011)

I like going on top of roof's..but the 'strangest' and most cool spot i've smoked is on the Pulaski bridge in Brooklyn, NY, looking out at manhattan..awesome.


----------



## smokeyj420 (Aug 26, 2011)

At my dads house when he first found out I smoke. I thought he was gonna kill me, but he said since i was 18 i was old enough, the he went and grabbed a big of his stuff and we shared a few joints.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 26, 2011)

when i was in school in class ,and on the school bus lol.


----------



## CR500ROOST (Aug 26, 2011)

on time i was smoking behind a dentist building in a car and the lady worker came out lol and said can you guys please smoke over there the costumers are complaining lol.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Aug 26, 2011)

Smoking in an attic was odd and hot as hell


----------



## robdogg (Aug 28, 2011)

one time a few buddies and i hopped in a car and went behind a shopping mall. we thought it was low key until a fire truck pulled up and blocked us in. our car was completely boxed and all the guys on the engine were pointing and laughing. That was definitely an akward moment


----------



## Mauler57 (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was in the military in the mid 70's I burned a fatty while flying across the Atlantic on my way to my duty station in Germany. That was before the smoking ban on flights. Burned many a doob on the ski lifts too!! I also smoked hash with my Dad back in the 70's when he was in his 50's....He's 85 now.....


----------



## Louis541 (Sep 3, 2011)

Underneath the security tower at a music festival. Local cops were up there too. I was sure I could disappear into the crowd if necessary.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Sep 4, 2011)

I smoked a bunch of one hitters in the outdoor garden of a nice restaurant in Greenfeild Village in New York. Not one person even looked up...and the place smelled blazed. Some great Northern Lights #1 (we called them PK's back then. Not sure why.). I was on a high school photo trip.....1993.


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Sep 5, 2011)

utah once.

recently.. smoked a doobie while my car was gettn hand washed haha. all the workers wer hell laughin an shit, all the old people around wer having little wisper conversaitions and pretending not to stare. then the kid drying my car gave me my keys n asked for my roach, hahaha offered money, jus shhot him it. still cool though love that one can do this


----------



## Canadaboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Inside a dog house in the back yard. It was spacious and warm for an october night.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh my god I actually have a good edition to this thread. Me and four friends were tripping on dxm back a long long time ago, and we were convinced we could do ANYTHING on the drug. So just to test ourselves we fuckin made a smoke circle in the middle of this main road in the suicide lane. Sat down, passed a piece. No cops passed thank god. Oh also, it was the middle of the day. We got the FUCK out of there after the first bowl saying wtf were we thinking? lol


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 6, 2011)

> one time a few buddies and i hopped in a car and went behind a shopping mall. we thought it was low key until a fire truck pulled up and blocked us in. our car was completely boxed and all the guys on the engine were pointing and laughing. That was definitely an akward moment


ahahahaha!!!!


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 9, 2011)

This doesn't really count but my grandfather told me he once smoked a joint of moroccan hash in an airport waiting area back in the 80's.


----------



## kbo ca (Sep 9, 2011)

At jury duty on the stand with eleven other jurors sitting around me, judge, prosecuter, defense attorney's and baliffs all present. medicated with a spray tincture that looks like breath freshener. I was flyin and definitley having a better time than everyone else there.


----------



## Total Head (Sep 12, 2011)

when i was a kid the thing to do was smoke in ballsy places. police headquarters in my city has an etched stone sign out front and we would sit on it and smoke. once we sat on the bumper of a swat van. i always blaze at a sox game. i just huddle with the smokers and keep to the wall. once while at a concert in boston i sparked a jay 5 feet from a patrolman. the excitement of it makes the high better i think.


----------



## kindnugz (Sep 14, 2011)

I used to get baked all the time as a weekend warrior in the CT national guard. One time in the late 80s we smoked a blunt in the middle of a combat exercise. Sitting in a foxhole with full gear and an m-16 getting baked was quite an experience! Now that I think back, I cant believe we got away with it or just how stupid it was to do that!
!


----------



## VER D (Sep 14, 2011)

man i kno i have one i just cant rember


----------



## funkyskunky (Sep 14, 2011)

i got high at the grand cannon i cralled down there a little ways and into a small cave and me and my uncle were smoking out while people were walking over heads and it was at dusk and all this misty fog came out it was the trippyest shit i ever seen it was like cold mist


----------



## Liveforeverordietrying (Sep 17, 2011)

When I was Young, me and a friend made a point to find cool and outragious places to get stoned, parked planes, on top of the police station, in the principles office and so on,you get the idea. But recently I topped them all by smoking on the steps of the capitol building in Lansing, MI with a few thousend loyal protesters devoted to fixing our marijuana laws...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 18, 2011)

Smoked inside a Navy base waiting for the fighter jets to start up at an air show, that was awesome

Smoked at Six Flags right before going on the roller coasters, that was also awesome as hell!


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 18, 2011)

^smoked ON a rollercoaster, sounds impossible, but we were the only ons on in the front, so while it was slowly going up hill we lit a spliff, smoked on it on the slow parts, and it was done just before the rollercoaster ended..
Beat that motherfucker


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

In houston in my backyard in the back corner there was a tall ass tree with a solid thick branch I want to say around 2 stories high. We had a thick rope tied to it and we would climb up there to smoke a joint. Probably not the brightest idea, but yea, it worked. When we were out at my godparents house they had this cool ass little tree house, and if we were there when none of the grandkids were in town we would go up there and toke. Also in the same area there was a high cliff we use to toke at. Like getting high on high places. Man, how the fuck I'm still alive I will never know... &#8224;L&#8224;


----------



## billy2011 (Sep 27, 2011)

when I was younger we used to drive to the beach and jump on the big wheel and sit there for a couple of hours getting stoned looking over the whole city and the sea


----------



## unohu69 (Sep 27, 2011)

At a music festival, on stage with Blue Oyster Cult's guitarist and drummer.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 27, 2011)

New zealand


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

unohu69 said:


> At a music festival, on stage with Blue Oyster Cult's guitarist and drummer.


Man when I was a kid I used to listen the shit out of some BOC, you lucky bastard. Always liked their album art to.


----------



## unohu69 (Sep 27, 2011)

The experience was cool, but all i had was one lousy joint of some mediocre, it was raining bad, and we had to cover his drum set with a big blue tarp (thats where we all sat and smoked,). the fucking rain delayed the show so long we had to load all their equipment back up on the truck. They left with out playing a set. they apparently had someplace else to be. it was a long time ago, not even sure if I was 18... Had a great time tho, and still got to see Quiet Riot play.


----------



## EvlMunkee (Sep 27, 2011)

In the 60s the airplanes still had ashtrays and exhaust fans. I had a little hash on a night flight sitting in my seat. Really trippy.

In a portajon on the tarmac of an international airport. One of the busiest in the world. What a rush.

In a portajon on a firebase in Afghanistan.

Here is one I'm not proud of. When I was 17 on a holiday with my family I loaded cigarette tips with enough for a hit before it got to the tobacco. I sat in the backseat of our Rambler Station Wagon ( rear seat faced backwards) rolled down the back window a little and sparked it up. Yeh...Dad smelled it but only for a second and then it was tobacco. What a disrespectful little shit I was sometimes.


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 27, 2011)

> Here is one I'm not proud of. When I was 17 on a holiday with my family I loaded cigarette tips with enough for a hit before it got to the tobacco. I sat in the backseat of our Rambler Station Wagon ( rear seat faced backwards) rolled down the back window a little and sparked it up. Yeh...Dad smelled it but only for a second and then it was tobacco. What a disrespectful little shit I was sometimes.


Damn you confident motherfucker.. For soem reason I had this idea wher eI was like 'let the weed make you paranoid' then it did. So much to where I wouldnt even get high wihin hours radius of going home.. It kept me safe.. Til I got into other drugs lol


----------



## smokebros (Sep 27, 2011)

I got high on a plane once.


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 27, 2011)

When I was like 20 I was working in a fileroom at an oil company. A corporate building, pretty high security. I made a one hitter out of foil and stuffed about 2 hits in it, took the stairs, went all the way to the bottom, and went under the last stair case. tried to keep it covered best I could, even took an empty roll of toiletpaper with fabric softner stuffed in it to blow my hits out of. I was so damn paranoid the whole time, then sprayed myself with a body spray before I went up. I would do that on both my breaks.


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 28, 2011)

On the top of the John C. Calhoun statue one night in Charleston.


----------



## MrMeagadam (Sep 29, 2011)

on a train when i was working on the railroad. pretty sweet with the northern lights goin on


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 29, 2011)

I just got really baked last night in a porta potty. Talk about hotbox...


----------



## high|hgih (Sep 29, 2011)

> I just got really baked last night in a porta potty. Talk about hotbox...


I did that once! I was driving in this place I didnt even know where I was because I was so hgih, it was just off some construction area and I couldnt find my way out. I had to shit soooooo bad, so the porto potty I saw I as like oh shit Im gonna go poop NOW! So I went in there and was like hey I have a joint, then I smoked it, got even higher. It was pretty kewl


----------



## catmando (Sep 30, 2011)

roof of my high school


----------



## j4droopy (Sep 30, 2011)

a whore house in korea, with 4 canadians, a korean, and a new yorker. everyone was coked out. no one was a whore.


----------



## 2fast92 (Sep 30, 2011)

j4droopy said:


> a whore house in korea, with 4 canadians, a korean, and a new yorker. everyone was coked out. no one was a whore.


HAHAHAHA. That's great.


----------



## Sativa911 (Sep 30, 2011)

In my bosses office with my feet up on her desk, talkin shit LOL


----------



## lexros (Oct 1, 2011)

on an archaeological dig in mid-wales
excavating an old gatehouse


----------



## sso (Oct 1, 2011)

probably the most unique place ive gotten stoned was here

http://www.visitnortheasticeland.is/local-pearls-and-attractions/dimmuborgir/ (they dont mention the myth about the place though, gateway to other worlds is one, pretty unique feel there, kinda felt like being on amphetamine)


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

Sativa911 said:


> In my bosses office with my feet up on her desk, talkin shit LOL


&#8224;L&#8224; where you've actually smoked, not dreamed of smoking. 

Another one came to mind. At a renaissance festival here in Texas, the only one with permanent buildings they have a stage called the Castle Theater, 

The tower actually has stares and an opening behind the Stained glass, I've gotten high at most of the stages that existed there, but that may have been my favorite one. Normally at night when everyone was gone, that was before they got super strict and the only people having fun are the patrons. 

Good times, though.


----------



## william69er (Oct 1, 2011)

Just under a train bridge on one of the support legs about 10 meters above the water.crazy loud when the train went over.


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 1, 2011)

Inside a Zorb.

for those who wonder what a zorb is.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 1, 2011)

NoSwag said:


> Inside a Zorb.


for those who wonder what a zorb is.

1) First thought, you must have gotten seriously blazed in that small ass space. fucking cool
2) Second thought...Did you ever pop one with the cherry?


----------



## Corbat420 (Oct 1, 2011)

> *Second thought...Did you ever pop one with the cherry? *


THAT would be harsh. go from smoking and fun times to OMG its collapsing, im going to suffocate.....

On the top of a 1200 Foot SHEER Cliff. sitting in the T Caves or "Area 51" a favorite climing spot in Fort St James BC
I HOTBOXED a Gondola in Whistler.
Smoked in The wooden boxes used to carry the AMPS for Motley Crue. Tommy Lee gave me a shot of Yager, he had tendinitis and couldn't play. best time i have had in a while

you do what you have to to get high


----------



## NoSwag (Oct 1, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> 1) First thought, you must have gotten seriously blazed in that small ass space. fucking cool
> 2) Second thought...Did you ever pop one with the cherry?


I did, and i almost dropped the cherry cause the stupid thing rolled sideways due to the idiocracy of my friends.


----------



## j4droopy (Oct 1, 2011)

2fast92 said:


> HAHAHAHA. That's great.


yeah bro, good folks in Seoul.


----------



## Sativa911 (Oct 2, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> L where you've actually smoked, not dreamed of smoking.
> 
> Another one came to mind. At a renaissance festival here in Texas, the only one with permanent buildings they have a stage called the Castle Theater, View attachment 1815168
> 
> ...


 

Not wishing! True story!!!


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 2, 2011)

&#8224;LOL&#8224; oh shit....that beats the best way I ever left a job...hey, that would make a good thread to...we'll have to keep that shit in mind...


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 3, 2011)

Alright...I have 2...

1st.
The VERY VERY first sack I ever bought came to me in increments over a week. I spend 90, and the first was a 20 sack that the kid brought to school and gave me. I put it in my shoe. At lunch I rolled a joint, and planned on smoking it on the way to the portables outside the school. 
BUT, I ended up smoking early...
I was in Math class. We had to take a Quiz firs thing, but before class, me and some other kids that fucked around in class(They already smoked a lot, and we burned paper and melted pens and stuff in that class) had talked. And I had told them about the sack, and showed them the joint.
So the whole time I'm taking the quiz, the guy next to me is like "Smoke a bowl" (I had one made out of an Eclipse gum container). And I kept telling him, "No, I'm in class taking a quiz." And he kept saying "Smoke a bowl".
Eventually I finish the Quiz, and we're allowed to be sitting talking to the people next to us, and the guy says. "Smoke a bowl.", and again I'm like, "No". 

But then he says, "I'll sit on your desk and put your back pack to block from the other way."

So, I agree. So he gets on my desk, I load a bowl, and bend down to start to hit it. He SLAMS his hand down onn my desk. I looked up, but was just confused. He slamed his hand down again and said, "He's coming!". So I put the bowl and lighter beside me AS FAST as I could, and the teacher walked up RIGHT THEN. And said...

"That was obviuos." 

Me and the other dude and the two other guys who we joked around in that class with, all got cologne out and ran out of the room spraying.



2nd...

I ran away once. I was in school and I was on probation for smoking so I couldn't smoke.
I met a guy in my Philosophy class that was down to take me and a friend to her dad's house.

She hadn't seen him or talked to him in like 10 years or more, but she said it was ok.

So we bought a quarter of sensimilla, ann he accepted that and gas money as payment for the drive.

We drove 3ish hours east (from Dallas area Texas(born and raised)) to Wood county.

When we got there (a grocery store in the town) we met my friend's step mom whom she had never met before.
We put our duffel bags in her car, and started heading towards where they lived.
We started talking, her step mom started off with "Your daddy says so much about you." And somehow she came to a point within about five minutes of talking where she felt it right to say "Well most of my family is inbred."
So we get to the house, and her dad isn't there yet. So we go inside and smoke them out with some of the bud we got. THEY HAD NEVER HAD WEED WITHOUT SEEDS. 
Her dad came home, and wanted to smoke some too. So we smoked. Turned out she told him NOTHING about ANYBODY coming with her. But accepted me anyways.
Me and him would sit and talk about life(my experience young, his experience old), and whenever she would try to interrupt with something, even if it was related he would tell her, "Honey, when you hear grown folk talking, shut the fuck up."
And I just remember a conversation that I HAVE to tell you about:
(They had three or four new baby kids other than my friend and her big sister)
The littlest baby has a first and middle name that go together somehow, and it's about tonka or sommething. I don't remember. But the baby's walking around the kitchen, and the dad says:
"Honey, I thought we didn't have any taters."
She said, "We don't."
And he said, "Then why's he got a tater in his mouth??"
IT WAS SOOOOOOOOOOO FUNNY.

Ok but so anyways. While smoking here we met SO many different people.
There was this guy named Danny, and his whole life he had taken care of monkey's as pets instead of dogs or cat's. And he had so many stories and shit. 
And The step mom's mom's name was Mary Evelin and she didn't smoke weed any more. But she would roll ALL our joints for everyone, it was her house we were smoking in, and she would show us pictures of her old grows. She had a crush on Danny, I got arrested and taken away though. so I never got to see what happened. 

I miss that place. She had a salt water fish tank. It was soooo bad ass to watch high.

There was like a carpet animal in the fish tank, that just laid on a rock all day. And when we dropped dead fish bits in it, it would close up and when it opened back up the fish would be gone.

But those are the 2 craziest places I've smoked.


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just smoked in a mobile grooming truck today.


----------



## nahal50 (Oct 9, 2011)

1,000 + year old Roman arena in Bet Shean. Israel. It was used for the Romans when they were passing through from Africa to Europe, and while having sex incorporated a bong


----------



## Junglesam (Oct 9, 2011)

In a disabled bathroom in brighton


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 9, 2011)

On the Old Course In St Andrews, Fife, Scotland


----------



## superstonerdude (Oct 9, 2011)

defidently in jail was the strangest place i ever smoked.


----------



## Stonerman Enoch (Oct 10, 2011)

On a carnival cruise ship with the main engineer guy he bought me sake as well


----------



## 2fast92 (Oct 11, 2011)

With my professor during class. This wins.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 11, 2011)

superstonerdude said:


> defidently in jail was the strangest place i ever smoked.


how the hell did you get any in jail?!  
was this like county, or was this prison were talking about?


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 11, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> how the hell did you get any in jail?!
> was this like county, or was this prison were talking about?


People got cigs in county. I'm sure if you went to highschool with a stoner guard or money minded guard. You could get some weed in county.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 12, 2011)

...parking lot of a mental institution, before visiting a friend. There were 3 of us in the car and we smoked hash skewered on a safety pin. Ahhh, the good 'ole day.


----------



## VoidObject (Oct 13, 2011)

Under an old bridge in Austin yesterday.. lots of bats making noises, people passing by (underneath) and a flowing creek. It was all stone/cement.

Fun stuff.. not my "strangest" though.


----------



## TheBuck (Oct 15, 2011)

A few weeks ago in my grandmother's kitchen with her and my aunt, both of whom are over 70.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 15, 2011)

TheBuck said:


> A few weeks ago in my grandmother's kitchen with her and my aunt, both of whom are over 70.


Now thats how family reunions were meant to be...


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

i got high in the corner of the basketball court in county jail one time. i dont even know if that stuff was real it could of just been placebo. but who knows i was already in county for like 3 monthes then


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> i got high in the corner of the basketball court in county jail one time. i dont even know if that stuff was real it could of just been placebo. but who knows i was already in county for like 3 monthes then


I would be scared as shit. I wouldn't blaze in there unless I had years. Fuck catchin a Felony for possession inside on top of anything I'm already in for. Unless it's at the point where I'm like, "What's another ... years". I hope I don't end up like that though.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Oct 16, 2011)

Freezer at a Exxon gas station


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

i know it was very risky. story of my life. there were like 5 of us smoking a pinner.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> i know it was very risky. story of my life. there were like 5 of us smoking a pinner.


Damn. jails always just my reading time. I haven't read since school, and even in high school we didn't have to read much. So jail was just a good time to get A LOT of reading done.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 16, 2011)

I'm badass at origami, making mostly things like dragons, pegusus, and the like. Last time I was in county there wasn't a chess set, and no one knew how to play. So I folded enough pieces for a chess set and we used a checker board and I taught them to play. Was never in there long enough to risk even trying to get anything like that in there. But if someone had it and offered me a hit, I probably would have been stupid enough to take a hit.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Damn. jails always just my reading time. I haven't read since school, and even in high school we didn't have to read much. So jail was just a good time to get A LOT of reading done.


for sure, that's all i really did when i was in there, read like 20 books


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> I'm badass at origami, making mostly things like dragons, pegusus, and the like. Last time I was in county there wasn't a chess set, and no one knew how to play. So I folded enough pieces for a chess set and we used a checker board and I taught them to play. Was never in there long enough to risk even trying to get anything like that in there. But if someone had it and offered me a hit, I probably would have been stupid enough to take a hit.


When I was in General Population in county people started tellin me they had cigarettes, or could trade me random shit. I just slept through that shit, they took us all out once for a "Fire Drill". Then while we were in the other places rec yard, they tore our shit apart. Like tables were flipped, everyone's shit was everywhere. All because they found a cigarette butt somewhere.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> for sure, that's all i really did when i was in there, read like 20 books


I did six months in juvy and reread the Harry Potter series, read all the Narnia's for the first time, and a bunch of other shit. I read a bad ass book called "Streets of Laredo". It was about a lawman or bounty hunter guy in the cowboy era. But the book was from his perspective AND the bad guys perspective. It was bad ass.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> When I was in General Population in county people started tellin me they had cigarettes, or could trade me random shit. I just slept through that shit, they took us all out once for a "Fire Drill". Then while we were in the other places rec yard, they tore our shit apart. Like tables were flipped, everyone's shit was everywhere. All because they found a cigarette butt somewhere.


&#8224;L&#8224; they didn't even need a reason to do that in Harris county, they would just line us up against the wall and tear through everything in front of us.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> L they didn't even need a reason to do that in Harris county, they would just line us up against the wall and tear through everything in front of us.


They couldn't have done that in ours. If they lined us up, half of us wouldn't even be able to see our stuff. It was a huge ass place. And I think they enjoyed the discussion in the yard we were having about (damn I bet they're...), and having it (kinda) be a surprise when we got back.


But that place was so big one day, this guy walked over to my bunk mates bunk, took his book, and did the "shhhh" sign in front of his face before walking away with it.
That night he was looking for his book, and in my head I was just like "Damn, I watched that happen." So I told him I knew where it was and that I would go get it. There were windows ALL the way on the other side of the pod that were made in a way that I could climb up, and I could get there by pretending to go to the bathroom, then pretending I was going off to my bunk in the opposite direction of my real bunk, because there were way to many people for the guards to remember all of us, and I don't cause trouble when I'm in trouble, so they never know me excwept as the guy that laughs at everything. But anyways, so I went over to these windows, and climbed up. Went and talked to the guy that had taken the book, and he told me he had actually hidden it right by the guys bed. Some black kids saw me climbing up and down, and started calling me spider-man the next day. But I went back down, and the guys book was right under his bed. And the guard never saw a thing from his desk.


----------



## RavenMochi (Oct 16, 2011)

In Harris County they put you in small groups, in windowless sealed rooms. Their situated to where like 4 of them have their doors facing a center, where theres a sealed office where the guards are monitoring everything. County's a big place, but they keep everyone broken up to make them easy to manage, and switch people out on a regular basis randomly. Even the 'rec yard' wasn't outside, it was indoors to. A bigass gym.


----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 16, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> In Harris County they put you in small groups, in windowless sealed rooms. Their situated to where like 4 of them have their doors facing a center, where theres a sealed office where the guards are monitoring everything. County's a big place, but they keep everyone broken up to make them easy to manage, and switch people out on a regular basis randomly. Even the 'rec yard' wasn't outside, it was indoors to. A bigass gym.


We were in one big pod. It have walls to separate rooms. But nothing else. No windows, except the ones to the rec yard, which was a giant wall of windows.
each pod was 2 floors, like 100-150 people. 4 people, 2 bunks to a "room". Then there was one guard at a desk in each pod, and one in a room with cameras in the middle of the pods in each cluster.

Our rec yard was an indoor triangle with no ceiling.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump


----------



## RavenMochi (Nov 26, 2011)

&#9824;LOL&#9824; you bastard, I thought there was a new story

I'll add a new one then, punk 
Behind s shopping center across from a busy mall. Me and another riu member (who brought a bong) just smoked it up. With as busy as that area is, its a trip theres a place to smoke like that thats relatively safe.


----------



## NoSwag (Nov 27, 2011)

Okay, so i loved the zorb incedent.


but recently I smoked in the rotiform custom wheel warehouse( http://rotiform.com/ ) I was with the director of that particular warehouse and suddenly my broken elbow started giving me immense pain. So then i asked if i could medicate there on premises and he said "go ahead man" so I lit up amongst some of the most expensive ass wheels around right now lol.


----------



## Jackp0t08 (Dec 9, 2011)

I was camping on this island on Lake Huron (Canadian side). We went climbing on some huge bluffs one day. There was a special spot with a little stone box that marked the highest point on the island. Naturally, me and my buddies all climbed on this little cube and got high on the highest point of the island.


----------



## GarvinStomp (Dec 9, 2011)

In the chemistry lab during chemistry class in high school...can't beleive the idiot teacher never caught all 6 of us...also drank whiskey during choir rehearsal...now THAT was fun ...


----------



## ML75 (Dec 11, 2011)

in a tree on the 4th of july


----------



## un named (Dec 11, 2011)

GarvinStomp said:


> In the chemistry lab during chemistry class in high school...can't beleive the idiot teacher never caught all 6 of us...also drank whiskey during choir rehearsal...now THAT was fun ...


i done this with a friend in the 1st row of science. we had a new treacher she had no clue what was goin on. it was funny now looking back on it because my friends home made pipe was made out of the gas taps from the science room lol probably not the healthyest thing that we could of smoked though.


----------



## twistoneup420 (Dec 11, 2011)

My friends and I used to smoke out unlocked storage units and leave them filled with smoke so the next time the owner would come they could enjoy the great smell 

Also smoking with a crazy old guy in his motor home who would claim to have worked as a special agent for the government every time he got high was interesting.


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Dec 12, 2011)

i fired up in a ruth chris steakhouse bathroom once! thats the only way their steak tastes decent to me lol


----------



## full of purple (Dec 12, 2011)

with an off duty cop he is my good friend i dont think of him as a cop.
friends house in his backyard he has a shed with windows we hot boxed pretty cool
under a bridge


----------



## blimey (Dec 15, 2011)

I smoked out one of my best friend's and his air force recruiters after eating at ihop at 3 in the morning once.
I've also smoked out on top of an empty dunken donuts in the middle of the day on a main road. Come to think of it, I'm pretty sure I was on probation during that time too. That was dumb as fuck.


----------



## storminmormon (Dec 16, 2011)

The best places I've smoked so far in my 6 months of smoking:

Inside a mormon church building on vacation in Provo.
On an inner tube floating down the river with a whole group of people. Passing was stressful but felt so awesome.


On my to-do list are: Smoke at the top of a mountain(I ride dirt bikes) and buying one of these 50 gallon buckets from walmart, cut a hole for a stem, submerge it in my pool and have two people lift it out of the water and let people swim underneath and take huge hits. =)


----------



## danknugg (Dec 17, 2011)

me and my buddy were sittin in his caddy in his moms garage hotboxin forever rollin up and rollin up some more when she came out into the garage and smoked a 100 cigg to the filter, and never even saw us, but i dont know how cuz his car was right in front of the door lol i swear she looked right at me for a second before she walked back inside but my buddy says i was paranoid lol idk but ya that was pretty weird and it was kinda weird hotboxin in a car in a garage


----------



## danknugg (Dec 17, 2011)

that was sposed to post at 4:19


----------



## danknugg (Dec 17, 2011)

best place ive ever smoked was my other buddys outdoor hottub that was in a wooden room thing so u cud hotbox it and we used the hotub as a g-bong sooooooooooo hi on cali buds


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 18, 2011)

storminmormon said:


> The best places I've smoked so far in my 6 months of smoking:
> 
> Inside a mormon church building on vacation in Provo.
> On an inner tube floating down the river with a whole group of people. Passing was stressful but felt so awesome.
> ...


&#8224;L&#8224; 6 months, fresh, aren't you?
I started getting high when I was 11, and every year my family and my best friends family would go for about two weeks to stay by a river. Adults in the camper, the rest of us in tents. We used to get high at night on a cliff we used to jump off of. During the day my best friend and I would haul ass to get a good head start, the whole float took 4-6 hours depending on how high the river was, and once we knew we had a good distance. We would keep small towels and in a plastic bag, and they had these little waterproof containers we would keep our joints in. Joints would always get a bit wet from passing them, but it was my favorite way to get high.


----------



## blimey (Dec 18, 2011)

RavenMochi said:


> &#8224;L&#8224; 6 months, fresh, aren't you?
> I started getting high when I was 11, and every year my family and my best friends family would go for about two weeks to stay by a river. Adults in the camper, the rest of us in tents. We used to get high at night on a cliff we used to jump off of. During the day my best friend and I would haul ass to get a good head start, the whole float took 4-6 hours depending on how high the river was, and once we knew we had a good distance. We would keep small towels and in a plastic bag, and they had these little waterproof containers we would keep our joints in. Joints would always get a bit wet from passing them, but it was my favorite way to get high.


Fuck yea. One time me and a friend were camping at a river where you floated down. The first morning we woke up hung over as fuck with no food and not a lot of money. We jumped in the river right after we woke up to try and take the edge off the hangover. So, we're floating and I just randomly yell out "where's the weed at" and this guy and his girl are behind us and he says "I got something to smoke, if you got something to smoke out of." The minor problem of not having an apparatus was not going to deter us from free weed. I found a can on the bottom of the river and made a can pipe. It was kinda of fishy tasting but got us high as fuck. It was some of the best weed I've smoked, I was just floating down the river with my eyes closed and a big ass smile on my face.


----------



## RavenMochi (Dec 18, 2011)

blimey said:


> Fuck yea. One time me and a friend were camping at a river where you floated down. The first morning we woke up hung over as fuck with no food and not a lot of money. We jumped in the river right after we woke up to try and take the edge off the hangover. So, we're floating and I just randomly yell out "where's the weed at" and this guy and his girl are behind us and he says "I got something to smoke, if you got something to smoke out of." The minor problem of not having an apparatus was not going to deter us from free weed. I found a can on the bottom of the river and made a can pipe. It was kinda of fishy tasting but got us high as fuck. It was some of the best weed I've smoked, I was just floating down the river with my eyes closed and a big ass smile on my face.


In true macgyver fashion. No pothead has ever let a little thing like nothing to smoke out of stop him...


----------



## Purplestickeypunch (Dec 21, 2011)

Scored a joint from a French MILF at the Nassau resort & casino in the Bahamas. I couldn't seal the deal (her ole'man wouldn't let her leave his sight  ); but managed to end the night smoking the J in an empty life guard tower


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

At a bon-fire only 10' away from my Mom who had no clue what was going on. The next morning she shared with me that everyone was acting so odd, but "I guess the heavy smoke from the fire does that to people drinking sometimes." hehe 

Yes Mom, campfires make people stoned...


----------



## cass420 (Jan 2, 2012)

me and my friends wanted to do a Jamaican hot box ( you know where you hot box your bathroom with the hottest water running) then i remembered my building has a sauna room so we smoked a decent sized joint in the sauna lol it was a fairly small room so it filled up with smoked very quickly. when we left you could see the smoke escaping from under the door. thankfully at that time they didn't have any cameras outside of the rooms but shortly afterwards they installed them so we had to resort back to smoking in my bathroom with the hot water again lol


----------



## dass (Jan 3, 2012)

one to remember is at squaw valley after lunch and after 2 pitchers of beer. we take the lift all the way to the top and blazed the whole way. with the elevation at like 9000 ft i think. so beer and weed with little oxygen is a perfect mix.


----------



## aoyanagi (Jan 6, 2012)

Carne Seca said:


> Not any place weird but how about the best? On top of a mesa overlooking the town. We were watching the fourth of July fireworks. Adding to the fireworks were lightning storms all around us. It was an amazing night.
> 
> Oh wait, I just remembered. When I was in college, I worked the grave-yard shift dispatching. I had over 50 radios to take care of. My buddies used to sneak in the back door and smoke me out. It was great.


The mesa where you see the scorpion? If so I can picture it and wow . . . must have been incredible.

Oh and my own strangest place to toke was on the ass end of a big old fishing boat going out for cod long range off Mass in my teen years getting burned down on kindbud joints by the deckhands. Thinking back on it they were damn hot too, I should've kissed one. Married now, c'est la vie. Oh and my dad who was an AA/NA nazi was sleeping like 20 ft away, tops. Guees I was a ballsy 18 year old, eh? BUT we were in international waters at the time, so . . .


----------



## Tmac4302 (Jan 6, 2012)

Most weird/awkward place? On a cliff in Arkansas state park with a family (8-11) of Nigerian people I've never seen a day in my life. Smoked a 5 strain blunt (Blueberry Cough, Pineapple Express, Ultimate Indica, Skunk #1, and Blue Dream) that literally smelled up a 1/4 mile radius in the forest where EVERYBODY was walking around in. Found a calm spot over looking the forest by cliff top afterwards and the family of Nigerian people walked by, smelled us because we obviously reeked of delicious herb, and decided to pull out a blunt (nasty lows) and light it up as well. Mean while people who were obviously not mj friendly were walking by looking at us and getting suspicious. At that point one of the Nigerian guys (like 18 or 20 y.o.) said that someone was following him and taking pictures of him. So we walk with them down the path a bit, they stop and look at a cool cave. We take that opportunity to GTFO and bolt down the cliff side. Next thing we know, were all the way down in the parking lot now (like a 10 min run) and we hear this "there they are!" voice from the cliff. So we hop in my friends car (Subaru STI) and leave. Funny thing is, as we were getting in the car, we saw 6 park rangers head up the same cliff we came down and 2 bolted off in their SUV. They were looking for someone.


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sitting at the Gate in the airport. I had smoked a couple of bowls in my truck before going through security 45 minutes before my flight. I had made a batch of cannabutter cookies the night before. I shipped 2/3 of them to my hotel in Mass, the rest I took on the plane with me. After security I sat at the gate eating cookie after cookie. I ate about 6 while I waited on the plane. Needless to say, I didn't have any issues with the flight. I vaguely remember the layover in Newark and don't know how the hell I got from there to my hotel in Mass. or where the hell the other 10 cookies I took on the plane went, but I felt great. 

-RT


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 7, 2012)

WOW!, this brings back fond but stupid memories! I used to live in a small Chicago suburb on the northside. My neighbor was a local cop. One night he brought his squad home and I had my buddy take a pic of me in the back seat doing a bong! Luckily, I was a minor and the cop was VERY kewl, when he had to come and let me out of the car because I was locked in! LOL!!!! I also used to burn a sneak a toke in the detention room of my highschool. I had no choice, that is where I spent most of my time...those where the days!


----------



## Radiate (Jan 8, 2012)

Smoked at the top of a stairway of a very nice hotel with some dude I'd never met before on an out of state school trip.


Earlier that day, the guy bummed 2 cigarettes from people walking the streets, bagged the tobacco in subway plastic wrappers, sold it to some dipshit jock types from another school at the hotel as weed, and took the money and got some real weed, all in a city he had never visited. Dude had skills. Being his roommate at the hotel and watching all of this was amazing, and he shared the blunt at the end of the night.


----------



## bkbbudz (Jan 8, 2012)

Almost forgot one, I used to take buses all over town in Chicago, used to fire up in the last seat, especially for a morning wake and bake.


----------



## deza (Jan 8, 2012)

Smoked up in the toilet a while back while taking a dump!

ive also smoked 'a heavy joint' prior to boarding a plane interstate.. best... i went nuts on all the in flight meals and movies lmao!!


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Jan 8, 2012)

The back of a '73 Dodge passenger van, in the middle of Utah, on interstate 70. I could really feel the nervous stares of the local Mormons when we would stop for gas.


----------



## Becorath (Jan 9, 2012)

Sitting in lawn chairs in the parking lot of a store sitting at the major crossroads of my town. And actually beside the road at the crossroads. That's where the sign from my avatar is from! 

Also passed many joints to on duty cops standing there.


----------



## Weedasaurus (Jan 10, 2012)

In a large pile of concrete sewer pipes.


----------



## meechz 024 (Jan 12, 2012)

you know those boats with tarps over them, that are sold outside of the department stores at malls. went inside one of those.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jan 12, 2012)

the womb . . .


----------



## lokie (Jan 12, 2012)

In jail.

LOL. I worked in construction as a youth and one job was an extension to the police station.

every day my partner and I would blaze one up while standing on top of a scaffold in what today is court room #3.

funny thing happened at that site. it was winter time and as usual 55 gal drums were used for fire barrels to 
provide heat to warm the workers. One day the fire department came screaming in to put out the fires.

Seems the smoke from our barrels was going into the fresh in intake of the jail. LOL they were getting smoked
like a turkey.


----------



## domino7 (Jan 12, 2012)

In the cockpit of a B-52, during refueling, in Michigan. On a Navy battleship in Philidelphia. In nuclear powerplants all over the country. Anywhere I happened to be in the late 70s.


----------



## bigdreamz (Jan 22, 2012)

in the vermont supream court blding!


----------



## nztoker (Jan 23, 2012)

in hospital wen my bro was in there the only pain relief that worked for him and not once but twice lol yeeyah!!


----------



## ganjaguy66 (Jan 24, 2012)

I got pulled over in Baltimore City Maryland for driving without a license (stupid I know but it gets worse) Since I figured I was going to jail for the half pound of hydro in the trunk, while the cop was running my name and writing the ticket, I fired up a half joint and toked it up. What's really crazy is that he let me drive away from the scene with no license and a buzz. That is definitely the craziest place I've ever gotten high. Unless you count the time in high school when me and my buddy did one-hits in the back of algebra class. These are both 100% real experiences btw. Peace And Love everyone!!!


----------



## xxx damone (Jan 25, 2012)

with my uni english teacher was a blast...


----------



## morganmack (Jan 28, 2012)

Underground... I felt very contradictory


----------



## djphoenix523 (Jan 31, 2012)

my senior year in high school, I was on tech crew. we ran the sound and lighting for the school, basically. since I went to a creative and performing arts school, we used the auditorium a LOT. well, a few of us had keys to the auditorium - we were like the captains of the crew so it be said. like most sound people, we were a group full of stoners.

one mornin before our senior picnic, we managed to sneak into the auditorium (it wasn't that hard) and myself along with about 3 or 4 others managed to blaze about 4 grams before we left for the picnic.

the crazy part about it was, they kept smoking at the picnic and I was wasn't aware. Administrators smelled it, and ended up bustin the dealer (of course he was loaded wit shit). the guy dealt for the 80% of the senior class -___- never got his number either


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Jan 31, 2012)

With the Mrs. in an RV parked out in a random field in Nebraska while travelling cross country. Decided to pull over and check something, so we drove out into this field to turn around. It was dark, rainy, and nasty storm was going on. We turn around and after a bit we lit up, and the storm got more intense. Intense as in double scary. Between lightning flashes we saw what looked like a tornado moving across the field in the distance. We don't quite fathom what we just saw so we look again...nothing. About 2-3 minutes later the gound is shaking and it's getting louder. Pretty soon it feels like it's right out the door, so loud. Then we hear the train horn...right across from us in the field is a train track. I think we both about freaked out and then laughed hard for about 10 minutes straight. Thought for sure a tornado was right on top of us.


----------



## sandyapproved (Feb 3, 2012)

living in detroit gives me various options..once it was the people mover downtown around midnight..another time it was the old abandoned northville psychiatric hospital..man that was a trip playing hide and go seek with everyone having their own blunt


----------



## kine (Feb 7, 2012)

in a old abandon church front row .


----------



## roosba (Feb 8, 2012)

in the Presbyterian Church during a funeral, or under the Cut River bridge in the U.p. of Michigan, one time on vacation at Tequammanon (not sure how to spell it) Falls look out deck with 3 Amish dudes I didn't know.


----------



## BudBeast (Feb 8, 2012)

In a army base!


----------



## cellis6987 (Feb 10, 2012)

Teachers bathroom before school started one day. I know thats not that strange but it was cool as heck at the time.


----------



## BA142 (Feb 10, 2012)

middle of the puget sound on a seadoo


----------



## Filthy Phil (Feb 10, 2012)

The back corner pagoda of ankor wat....giant spliff of cambodian.


----------



## wysong (Feb 15, 2012)

top of the the old gondola at whistler, stuck in high winds 
they stopped the lift , we were the suckers bobing and swaying the most
over the highest point , we were first timers ,we just got there
it was our 1st run up the mountain since flying in tbere.

We were so loaded with beer and bombers,and so wasted to begin with
all hyper to get going , we spent 45 min beer bomber beer bomber .

When they finally started it back up and we got to the top 
all the other previous gondolas , everyone was freaked out to hell
and needed assistance , when they got to our gondola
we just stubled off and went skiing ,they all just stared and wondered WTF
the next bunch off lifts needed assistance also .

also with 1000 ft of tge highest place I've been high


----------



## ATL HYDRO (Feb 15, 2012)

On the school bus, in the school bathroom, in my car in the school parking lot, in the woods at school.

In the restaurant I work at right on the cooking line blowing out the hood vent.

In the ball pit in a mcdonalds after close (back when they had ball pits)


And this one takes the cake but I didn't personally do it, but I witnessed it. My friend and I were walking through our town and the city police station has a 2 door garage that was open and empty. He ran in and lit up a bowl inside the police station, then we ran like hell.


----------



## Pat the stoner (Feb 15, 2012)

While welding in an open shop with people welding all around , helmet down so no one could see it and my foreman tapping on my shoulder . He never acted like he suspected anything , but I never thought he would come up to me and do that . Didn't even know he was around or I would have waited .


----------



## Dolci (Feb 15, 2012)

Wasn't that crazy of a place but smoked with snoop dogg. His shit was insane good.


----------



## kjac (Mar 22, 2012)

Highschool cafeteria full of people, stuck my head inside my backpack and took bowl rips....was probably alil too ballzz in my younger age


----------



## Farfenugen (Mar 22, 2012)

with a few cops one night in the local McD's parking lot, we all shared a joint. Pretty cool, but then again that was way back in mid 80's and those guys were a little older than I (17) was at the time.


----------



## Farfenugen (Mar 22, 2012)

Once I was in line for the Craig Ferguson show, he comes walking up to us and shakes our hands, man he had the unmistakable aroma of fresh mj on his breath. The guy was a true stoner.


----------



## Eyes Glazzed (Apr 11, 2012)

In an abandoned house will 5 other people...AND ONE OF THEM STOLE MY LIGHTER!


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Apr 11, 2012)

Blarney Stone, Ireland  Even thought to blow a hit to wash the kiss down with lol.


----------



## james76208 (Apr 11, 2012)

in the alamo


----------



## ohmy (Apr 11, 2012)

back in the day blond hash . apple and i was smoking on the school bus , in class lol all ways had apples and no one knew anything


----------



## thump easy (Apr 11, 2012)

on top of the meat packing plant that killed 5 thousand cows per day i was matanance woo wee creepy at night wen no one was around walking threw the fab side cold slices of dead cow hanging you could hear the doors open at a distance fuck that i run up the later and just stare down.... man it sucked we also got busted rolling one up.. at the red hot chilly peper concert in arizona at the cardinal staduim and got busted passin it along.. woops. a bum asked me for a dollar i was token i just gave him the roach. at mcdonald after work some black dude came in on a good one asked me HEY MAN IM HUNGRY LET ME GET A MEAL AND ILL GIVE YOU THIS BUD? ummmm okay... lolz..


----------



## medikal (Apr 12, 2012)

strangest place i ever got high was four seasons hotel sydney my penis inside kelly osbournes ass

sorry ozzy


----------



## minnesmoker (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd love to answer this one... But, I don't think that the SOL has expired...


----------



## GreenLungz (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to work for Pet Dairy, which is a milk distributor.. Me and the coolest supervisor ever used to do the graveyard shift... blazed in there all the time... something about the cold... we never smelled it... and we was puffin some dank!


----------



## SkyeHighChickie (Apr 18, 2012)

smoked a stanky J while in the 'back 40' of a police impound yard (right next to the police station) with my buddy in his tow truck with a wrecked police cruiser still hanging off the back, waiting for someone to come open a gate to the police repair facilities area. lol that gate cop gave us some hard looks, but didn't say boo...I swear it smelled like a skunks a$$ in that truck's cab


----------



## FootHook (Apr 19, 2012)

At sea. Not a good choice.


----------



## scroglodyte (Apr 19, 2012)

the strangest place i got high in is.................Ohio


----------



## Daxus (Apr 24, 2012)

Under the overhanging roof of a tool shed at a ski resort during summer when no one was around, with a hookah of all things, in the middle of the night, in the rain. Talk about sketchy! But when you're younger you do stupid things. (and sometimes when you're older too!)


----------



## KvPot1234 (Apr 24, 2012)

Probably in my school bathroom in 9th grade


----------



## DunwichHorror (Apr 24, 2012)

Strangest place for me would either be standing in between a shed and a brick wall, in an alley, during Red, White, and Boom in Columbus, Oh.


----------



## stevec217 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'd have to say at school as a freshman... in shop class


----------



## cannabineer (Apr 25, 2012)

scroglodyte said:


> the strangest place i got high in is.................Ohio


Was it in the middle of the state? cn


----------



## mikmike (Apr 26, 2012)

The strangest place for me had to have been when a bunch of friends and i, went to a private golf course (giving one day passes) and lite it up. Best round of golf ever. Best part our caddy joined in


----------



## toonz420 (Apr 27, 2012)

Los Angeles Zoo bathroom lol


----------



## borntoshine (Apr 28, 2012)

Behind a church, while service was going on, and in a mall.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Apr 29, 2012)

Can't think of the strangest, but one of the best was (sorry FootHook), several hundred miles out to sea. Middle of the night, calm ocean, clear sky, no haze or smog, and not a single light for about 200 miles. The stars were incredible.


----------



## bathtubgin11 (May 5, 2012)

a smartcar!


----------



## James! (May 22, 2012)

This ones a bit unbelieveable *But I am not lying* .... Me and my friends use too skate on a tennis court inside a police station... So we blazed there and next to the police station was a court house aswel and we blazed there too ... Welcome to Africa  

James!


----------



## kizphilly (May 24, 2012)

is jail with my head inside an empty toilet bowl lol


----------



## alotapot (May 24, 2012)

At the head of the runway in CFS Alert on Ellesmere Island with a C140 Hercules aircraft coming in overhead. Seconded by a wicked expedition I organized to "Crystal Mountain" in Alert, spent the hour plus trip to the mountain toking up while I drove the BV206 with 6 military officers in the "back car" of the BV 
(glad it was oil or they would have smelled it for sure LMAO!).

alp


----------



## TogTokes (May 24, 2012)

Same jail with my head inside a empty jet powered toilet bowl LMAO!


----------



## smokinrav (May 24, 2012)

I've gotten stoned in traffic court, in my seat on an airplane at altitude, in movie theaters all the time, the back seat of cars with non smokers, in line at the amusement park, in the front seat on the roller coaster as it moved up to the big drop, at baseball games, football games, hockey games, fuck yeah! 

I'm a stealth smoking master and I get ripped wherever I damn well please.


----------



## smoke doubt (May 26, 2012)

Me and my bro, in a cable-car, half way up a volcano in tennerife


----------



## reppinhigh22 (May 28, 2012)

One time, I was smoking in a friends attic and fell through the cieling.. his dad was pissed. haha

Had to pay for sheet rock.


----------



## madmonk (May 31, 2012)

On the rooftop of an old hotel with a coworker our legs hanging over the edge watching a tornado go by about 300yds away-the hail hurt like hell and we got in shit with the manager a bit but I have never gotten half as high since.


----------



## smokinrav (Jun 1, 2012)

That had to be fucking cool ^^^

Every experience is downhill after that.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn this thread bums me out. I'm just a normal smoker with nothing extravagant.


----------



## haloman420 (Jun 2, 2012)

Well there was a time I got high at Disney land in Florida. I was high on OG kush when I went skydiving. No I did not smoke in the plane.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Jun 2, 2012)

haloman420 said:


> No I did not smoke in the plane.


 - On the way down?


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 2, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> - On the way down?


Not recommended! "I'm so hiiiiii*thwack*" cn


----------



## dvs1038 (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh I got a good one here it was @ a rave out in Pomona at Glass house long ass time ago it was Opium 96 the whole block around glass house was closed off and there were rooms all around the block one room was a church it had painted tapistries on the wall with some religious slogan on em and we were trippin on L&E and smokin herb, oh and the church was the drum n' bass room. Damn that makes me feel old that was a long ass time ago =(


----------



## madmonk (Jun 5, 2012)

smokinrav said:


> That had to be fucking cool ^^^
> 
> Every experience is downhill after that.


Yeah-it was-and it is something I will never forget as long as I live.The hair on my arms stands straight up everytime I think or talk about it.Very exciting stuff-giggled like school girls through out the whole thing.


----------



## stickyicky666 (Jun 5, 2012)

inside an organ thing at a church years back, climbed on the roof and found a door up there which was unlocked and was inside this little organ room, couldent get to the rest of the church from in there just the organ shit, probly not the best of ideas but it was somewhat an adventure lol


----------



## biglungs (Jun 6, 2012)

worked in a restaurant a LONG time ago open kitchen table full of cops about 8 feet away i kept ripping my pipe every time i got some thing from fridge under the line exhaled into large exhaust fans over stove.
hit my gpen EVERYWHERE in the grocery store, on BART, in Oracle arena, in att park, in the mall, in my in laws house


----------



## sterner (Jun 6, 2012)

waked through a Casino in Atlantic City while smoking a blunt once. put it out after 2 ladies smelled it and i heard them say something about it. that was a long time ago. i didn't give a f*ck at all back then.

smoked up in a porta-potty. 

walk-in freezer at a bar i used to work for.

probably a few others that i can't remember.


----------



## DuplicatePie (Jun 11, 2012)

Nothing too special. In the locker room in my high school, gym teacher walked in with some other students half way through, me and my friend immediately walked out the back door. In my high school auditorium, on a school bus full of kids, at bus stops in full view of every car driving by, etc.... Like I said, nothing too special. It's been more years than I'd like to admit since high school, and my smoking in cool places days, but I haven't really pulled anything close to those in quite a while.


----------



## futureprospects (Jun 13, 2012)

on a greyhound bus haha


----------



## iCanadianGrower (Jun 28, 2012)

In a huge water drain that is surrounded by trees.. It looks like a giant bush.. but inside theres enough room for like ten people and some bongs..


----------



## Derple (Jul 12, 2012)

Went to the vatican . . . got stoned in one of their toilets.
Spent the rest of the day laughing my head off at Cardinals in funny hats.


----------



## JBombs (Jul 12, 2012)

In a walk in freezer at work, an the roof of a church


----------



## light it up 123 (Jul 14, 2012)

in my middle school during class got so high lost a bag but i found it


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jul 14, 2012)

When I was a teenager I got high on my front porch.


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 15, 2012)

yea i got high in the woods while at camp


----------



## growman904 (Jul 15, 2012)

i use to do work in schools (during class time with students and teachers right there), installing network cable in ceiling. i could stand on a ladder waist high in drop ceiling with enough air being sucked up and out of the classroom thur the ceiling, i could take my pipe.load it, and burn it right there, took small hits ,asnot to cough.
worked every time.


----------



## Fergman (Jul 15, 2012)

While sitting on a General Electric 13.5 million dollar steam turbine engine in a powerplant. Just a few quick puffs, lol. Was getting paid 30 bucks an hour to puff on some herb!


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 17, 2012)

on top of a building i had lab in and had sex on the roof as well


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 17, 2012)

This is the town I smoked in the most


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> This is the town I smoked in the most
> View attachment 2258922


looks more like CRACK HEADS
WHORING


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jul 18, 2012)

in a church


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 18, 2012)

that is so fucked up to smoke in a church


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> that is so fucked up to smoke in a church


to some people it is apart of their church beliefs


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

F A B said:


> looks more like CRACK HEADS
> WHORING


Really? Crack heads?

When's the last time you saw an overweight crackhead?


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Really? Crack heads?
> 
> When's the last time you saw an overweight crackhead?


when they are so ugly and fat they cant turn tricks to get crack jeez


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 18, 2012)

F A B said:


> when they are so ugly and fat they cant turn tricks to get crack jeez


If they can't get crack, how are they getting ample food?


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

well said my man


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> If they can't get crack, how are they getting ample food?


same place you dine


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

F A B said:


> looks more like CRACK HEADS
> WHORING


Skin's too nice. cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Skin's too nice. cn


its all the grease from the fast food dumpster diving


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

F A B said:


> its all the grease from the fast food dumpster diving


That just means i can pole my gondola of virility between Blackie's slick ripe riverboulders with greater ease. Then I'll have a talk with the canoe driver, yub yub. cn


----------



## F A B (Jul 18, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> That just means i can pole my gondola of virility between Blackie's slick ripe riverboulders with greater ease. Then I'll have a talk with the canoe driver, yub yub. cn


why not its free


----------



## cannabineer (Jul 18, 2012)

F A B said:


> why not its free


eeeuuww. Trickle Down Economics, at work for you and me. cn


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jul 20, 2012)

smokingbluntsadailyroutin said:


> that is so fucked up to smoke in a church


it was not like i burned one down during service or in the worship area i was through the back in the kitchen / smoking area. it was back in the day when ministers and priests were cool its illegal to smoke in churches now a days but 15 years ago it wasnt.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 20, 2012)

F A B said:


> to some people it is apart of their church beliefs


Like me  I wear a rudrashka mala for shiva. Which makes smoking similar to saying your hail Mary's. Like, the smoke carries my prayers.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 1, 2012)

on top of one of my university building


----------



## reese123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Inside the Parliament buildings up here in Canada. Spent a couple weeks there for meetings and ran into one day that I knew would be a long one. I was only ballsy enough to take one quick hoot in an empty committee room, but I figured if they were able to smoke on the front lawn, whats wrong with a quick puff inside.


----------



## futureprospects (Aug 2, 2012)

that would be cool if it wasn't in canada


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Aug 29, 2012)

hahah im seeing you everywhere future prospects, but the strangest place i ever smoked was in this random dilapidated car in the worse part of town, and accidentally stumbled upon some homeless people sex, not the best experience haha


----------



## Finshaggy (Aug 30, 2012)

The New Jim Jones said:


> hahah im seeing you everywhere future prospects, but the strangest place i ever smoked was in this random dilapidated car in the worse part of town, and accidentally stumbled upon some homeless people sex, not the best experience haha


 sounds like a good time


----------



## The New Jim Jones (Aug 31, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> sounds like a good time


i couldnt tell if it was two men or a man and woman or even if they were human ahahaha


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Sep 2, 2012)

Hot boxed one of these a bunch of times. (The store was closed and the box was empty) Thought it was a good irony at the time.


----------



## toonz420 (Sep 2, 2012)

Id say either the carl's jr bathroom or the LA zoo lol


----------



## Kush2180 (Sep 4, 2012)

in an abandoned mental asylum at 1 in the morning! was fucking scary


----------



## thehole (Sep 5, 2012)

Hanging at about 900 feet from a large communication antenna when working one summer at a tower company, did not enjoy it. 

Inside a unfinished woodie panel truck that was on a lift in the air about 7 feet in shop class during a mandatory school function where the entire school was in the gym just a hop and a skip down the hall. But who hasn't got high in shop class? 

In the Zipper ride at a fair.

In a church bathroom during a wedding, but the guy next to me was snorting coke so it didn't feel so strange. 

Taking one hitters in the back room of a music record store my gf worked at in the Mall of America. 

In a crisis center after I attempted to run away from home.

In a holiday inn conference center room that was going to be filled with cops later that day, it just felt strange toking away after a long night of partying knowing hundreds of cops would be sitting there talking about how to bust people like us as we were going to be sleeping in a room just above them all day. It felt good.

With the band Destruction in their tour bus after a show. Mike would not stop rolling em up, I had to wave him off after awhile, haven't done that since high school days. How the fuck he plays guitar that high I don't know.

I could go on and on.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Sep 5, 2012)

Back in 78 or 79 my high school built a new library and boasted its ventilation system to keep the books free of mold or whatever.
My bud figured out where the intakes to the system were. We would bend down like we were looking for a book and take a hit. Then exhale it near the air intake.
Never got caught and it was a rush to smoke in school.


----------



## DoomBrew420 (Sep 25, 2012)

underneath a semi-truck while it was raining to avoid getting wet.


----------



## k4nklew33d (Sep 25, 2012)

come to thread to read funny things and post my own.....see people smoked way better places then me.....discouraged T.T <--- mostly cuz the oddest place i smoked was in a car. my high life is kinda boring compared to elevators, hotels, or on top of bridges or trains lol


----------



## dslantic (Sep 25, 2012)

Behind the Six Flags sign in Mableton.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Sep 25, 2012)

the the beer freezer at a exon mcdonalds with the attendant


----------



## imchucky666 (Sep 28, 2012)

maryjanesbitch said:


> Title basically says it what're the strangest places you guys have ever been high ? Mine was a porta-potty lol and it was awesome !


Your title reminds me of Bob Eubanks and the famous "What's the strangest place you and your wife made whoopee?"


----------



## dslantic (Sep 28, 2012)

dslantic said:


> Behind the Six Flags sign in Mableton.


correction Austell has best park police in the whole nation, very liberal with slushies tooo. (water reservoir fountain not reserved for the unwet)


----------



## tumorhead (Sep 29, 2012)

Pastors robe closet....


----------



## cmbajr (Oct 4, 2012)

On the toilet in my grandmas house taking a shit. It was a cigarette looking one hitter pipe.


----------



## ebgood (Oct 6, 2012)

in a tree under the golden gate bridge


----------



## Bottleandmobile (Oct 6, 2012)

In the yard where people were going around and one guy my friends friend (who invited us there) was rolling a Joint,When we entered the yard there was people from 15 to 60 years old, women men kids boys girls and no one was surprised lol, one 55-60 years old man fired up our joint and we continued smoking he left us others were just watching and no one was surprised that yard was crazy.Me and my friend were uncomfortable at first but after joint we were laughing and shit, my friend even asked one girl to make coffee for us and 1 bottle water with towel, we were stoned out of our mind, my friend washed his head girl brought us coffee then we played cards and left that crazy place lol

Strangest place I`ve ever been not only smoked


----------



## DrHempenstein (Oct 7, 2012)

back in highschool the gym teacher caught me smoking a cig in the locker room and he made me run laps around the school as punishment....so i lit a jay and toked up while joggin around the school grounds with him 10 steps behind lol.


----------



## budlover13 (Oct 7, 2012)

@ Mendota Federal Penitentiary. While we were building it of course


----------



## Carne Seca (Oct 7, 2012)

On top of a mountain overlooking Durango, Colorado. The hike back down was soooooooo long.


----------



## sully (Oct 8, 2012)

On a carnival cruise ship, in the tiny little shower. My wife had no idea I brought it (woulda killed me). I wrapped a nug in cigarette celophane and stuck it in my undershorts and proceeded to have the sharp edge of the wrapper stab my undercarriage an entire limo ride to the cruiseport with my inlaws. And after all that i was smoking out of a pen i bought from the gift shop that I thought had a metal piece. Nope that metal piece was actually plastic painted to look like metal. So i guess thats one of the strangest places I've smoked weed and plastic. Wife never caught on though


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 8, 2012)

Have to be in the cooler at the ben and jerry's factory in waterbury vermont, wont go into detail ended up near the sprial hardener was lambsbread too! ahh the memories!


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Oct 10, 2012)

In the back of a police car. Had a small roach tucked into the inside rim of my hat, and a lighter in my pocket. They were out looking in my friends car and I knew the jail would find the roach so I smoked it and ate the last little evidence. They came back and were screaming at me, asking me where it was. I kept laughing and telling them I farted.


----------



## 1racechic (Oct 14, 2012)

In back of classroom in " high " school-- this in 82 mind u


----------



## Strobe (Oct 16, 2012)

1racechic said:


> In back of classroom in " high " school-- this in 82 mind u


awesome
I like to blaze in automated car washes


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Oct 18, 2012)

The last couple of weeks we've been going down to the 420 to smoke.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ontario_Highway_420 It's always 420 there.


----------



## Penguin Poop (Oct 25, 2012)

In the bed of a truck goin down the interstate lol


----------



## slowbus (Oct 25, 2012)

I've 420 in a ton of awsome places.One was in Trinidad Ca on the beach.We were homeless and a guy gave me and my girl a big ole sack.
Nowadays my favorite place is on a glacier on top of a mountain


----------



## Metasynth (Oct 25, 2012)

On the log ride at a theme park near me during the Season Pass summer of "Let's try to get kicked out and have our passes revoked"...Guess we weren't bold enough, never even got a warning...


----------



## TwoSpirit (Nov 8, 2012)

In front of Wal Mart. Not in a car or anything, just standing outside off to the side of the building. I don't know how in the hell nobody knew I was there.


----------



## budlover13 (Nov 8, 2012)

TwoSpirit said:


> In front of Wal Mart. Not in a car or anything, just standing outside off to the side of the building. I don't know how in the hell nobody knew I was there.


They did most likely. They just didn't care


----------



## alotapot (Nov 9, 2012)

TwoSpirit said:


> In front of Wal Mart. Not in a car or anything, just standing outside off to the side of the building. I don't know how in the hell nobody knew I was there.



OMG you daring thing you! LOL Try having a toke INSIDE the wallmart 

alp


----------



## WeedPublican (Nov 9, 2012)

On a roller coaster at six flags, we lit the joint on the way up the first hill and cheefed the fuck out of it. Sweet thing is it was a weekday so we were able to ride 3 times back to back to back cause nobody was in the line. Talk about fun man that was a fun day


----------



## Derple (Nov 10, 2012)

Abandoned house back in 91. Right on a lake, little double storey place. I loved it, one of the most beautiful places I've ever been.


----------



## StephanieAk (Nov 10, 2012)

Anaheim Police Department parking lot!


----------



## hazey grapes (Nov 23, 2012)

the very first time i got high, i stopped at a church parking lot to get high. i also blazed in a different church lot after i got arrested for weed DUI off the bud they never found. i don't know how weird getting high under a highway bridge is, but i did that. i was a little jumpy when some alleged friends and i blazed at a crowded public beach once. OH! i know the weirdest place i ever blazed! a porta potty! the weirdest place i DIDN'T blaze was with the grandmother i'd just met with my father. when the doobie got to me, i passed it to her not knowing if she partook or not. that was weird.


----------



## THZZELJR (Nov 24, 2012)

math class
in the movies
college library
on a church steeple
in prison
on top of a mountain
seattle zoo
and I didnt get high but i had to eat an ounce raw once while a cop went to run my id luckily i had just bought a cup of chili to cover my breath with.


----------



## Hal Incandenza (Nov 24, 2012)

In chronological order:
When I was 14 I drank a bottle of Robitussin and ingested 8 benedryl tablets before an overnight flight to Raleigh, NC. Started asking the person sitting next to me if he heard that insect singing 8-bit Pokemon music as well...yes, really.*
When I was 17 took acid and went and saw Avatar in IMAX 3D. Was awe inspiring/terrifying/nauseating.
Took dimethoxy chloroamphetamine at a ski-lodge in Pennsylvania. Had a seizure and was hospitalized for 3 days.
Last year:
Took meth and went to my figure drawing class; had a severe panic attack and hid out in the bathroom.
Took mushrooms and then, for some reason, decided to take the MUNI across town to see some friends. Ended up getting out on Haight st. and shambled back home. Was horrifying.
Smoked HBO while camping in Death Valley, was eventually hospitalized for dehydration.

Now I no longer get high in strange places. 



*Heard this bizarre "music" for the next 5 days. At the time I thought it was funny, not so much in retrospect.


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 24, 2012)

WeedPublican said:


> On a roller coaster at six flags, we lit the joint on the way up the first hill and cheefed the fuck out of it. Sweet thing is it was a weekday so we were able to ride 3 times back to back to back cause nobody was in the line. Talk about fun man that was a fun day


Yeah, the log ride I smoked on was at Magic Mountain too...


----------



## * JoSeY WaLeS * (Nov 25, 2012)

THZZELJR said:


> math class
> in the movies
> college library
> on a church steeple
> ...


Lol reminds me of time back in the day we were 16 and my buddy had just bought an oz. of schwag which lol at the time we thought was like a huge amount of bud, well we had just got done smokin a blut and sure enough we get pulled over. My buddy was driving his moms car and the oz in his jacket pocket, he immediately starts teekin out about goin to jail and getting his moms car taken. The cop comes up takes his license and insurance and walks back to run his info, this dude pulls out this oz of dirt and starts eating it all nuts like chocking it down all fast and begging me to eat some super panicked, he got about half of it down and the cop came back handed him his i.d told him to slow down and walked away. His mouth was all cut up and shit and lost like 15 grams for nothing. Makes laugh when ever i think about that night ill never forget it.. Anyways as far as strange\cool places for me I'd have to say riding illegally on freight train through snowy mountains, floating down the Colorado river in Mohab UT at night ( most stars I've ever seen in my life ) and on the roof of a 95 story high rise


----------



## Ringsixty (Nov 25, 2012)

trapped on bear mountain in the ozarks over night... high as hell


----------



## mr.lightgr3en (Dec 13, 2012)

With no disrespect to the dead 
In a cemetery! 0.o 
Exactly at midnight


----------



## Peezo lo gro (Feb 1, 2013)

I once rolled a cigarette joint and smoked it in a pool hall. The owner was walking around trying to figure out where the smell was coming from. I was like fourteen


----------



## rooky1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

Football locker room, with my friends grandma, and in a theater.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

mr.lightgr3en said:


> With no disrespect to the dead
> In a cemetery! 0.o
> Exactly at midnight


When I first went to college, there was a very small cemetery behind the campus - maybe a dozen graves at most. The all had small, simple stones flush with the ground. One was marked "Jesus". We were pretty sure it was a Hispanic name, but we still had fun getting high with Jesus a few times.

I then went away to Syracuse University, and we would hang out, get high, and play frisbee golf in Oakwood Cemetery all the time! We kept to the old section - I don't think anyone was buried or entombed there after the early 1900s.


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Feb 2, 2013)

Right before I went to jail for 3 days for a dui. (4 years ago) The courts let me drive to the jail and I ripped a huge bowl before I went in. They gave me a tuberculosis test and asked if I was on drugs lol I was like noooope


----------



## aknight3 (Feb 2, 2013)

i smoked inside the haunted house at knoebels amusement park in northeastern PA, it was fun


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 2, 2013)

In a cave..carlsbad caverns, and a porta potty (different occasions)


----------



## tumorhead (Feb 3, 2013)

Minister's robe closet in youth group.


----------



## Roobarb (Feb 4, 2013)

On a petrol station roof in 1985 or so

In one of those raisable catering trucks in LGW airport
with my supervisor at the time

My fav though was on a trip home from a friends house
one Sunday night. A drive of 140 miles so I had a few 
pre-rolled. I met a truck carrying a large crane getting
a police escort. I was directly behind them for about 30
miles but only doing about 30 mph. Smoked both J's
Certainly made my heart beat faster, chonging on a fat 
one and lit up with blue flashing light


----------



## brimck325 (Feb 4, 2013)

off the top of my head...ahh, top of towers on local bridges. i would take lunch up top, fire up n read paper, then it was paper airplane time...they go pretty far when launched 480' feet above the water.


----------



## Snowed (Feb 6, 2013)

hmmm. Strangest place, dumbest place would have to be in a hotel bathroom, smoked a tiny little 2 toker with the shower running, went out smelt fine, then placed a gram or so of some D A N K Granddaddy purp and my mother was outside of the hotel in front of our room... Apparantly the fan in the bathroom just blew the shit directly outside where everyone was, whole room smelt dank, outside of hotel was blazed up... I was happy thouhg 

She proceeded to feeding me doughnuts and making me a few hot pockets.. man did she know i had the munchies!


----------



## AtrociousOne (Feb 7, 2013)

I was "held for questioning" in the back seat of a cop car, and had a medicated cookie on me. Guess who ate the cookie before the officer returned to question me? Lol


----------



## cannawizard (Feb 8, 2013)

funeral home, cold storage area..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2013)

Never smoked anywhere weird. But i smoked in jail, if that counts.

Edit: oh yea, at KFC,Wendy's,Red Lobster. In each on of there walk-in coolers.


----------



## nave1990 (Feb 12, 2013)

Jet Propulsion lab in my institute...


----------



## InternationalHarvester (Feb 12, 2013)

In the icu at a hospital


----------



## skateNbake (Feb 24, 2013)

Lived in Europe for awhile and smoked ALL the time so I'll have to think for a minute.

Probably the Colosseum. I smoked in a concentration camp in Germany once too. Those are both probably tied for first. 

I'll also always remember getting high while watching Kung Fu Panda 2 in a movie theater at like 4 AM in the morning in Atlanta though. Oh the places I've found myself in....lol


----------



## retrofuzz (Feb 27, 2013)

anywhere with my agent blue


----------



## Anotherlover (Mar 7, 2013)

Got high once just before going into an operation.
They told me the op will be at 12 but I have to be there at 9am. 

10am I had a joint in a stairwell.
10:10 am I was in the theatre being prepped.

LOL, still remember the masked face asking if I had done any drugs in the last 24 hours.


----------



## iknowad (Mar 7, 2013)

Bong sesh with a bunch of buddies in a garbage room behind a plaza. Weird experience. Too high to smell the garbage.


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 11, 2013)

in a brewing kettle thingy at the brew pub i worked at. also fucked a chick in there. We also used the walk in cooler alot for smoking since it had a seperate exhaust vent.


----------



## Firstoffallen (Mar 20, 2013)

i got high in county jail buddy of mine who i got arrested with had a half oz of some good in his pants just soo happens some random dude had papers so we burned one blow the smoke in the toilet at the same time flush your all good


----------



## DrOfWelshMagic (Mar 20, 2013)

has to be in jail for me. xmas day 1993 tripping on acid n smoking squidgy black..... not so good times lol


----------



## Jimdamick (Mar 20, 2013)

Doing acid at church with my parents sitting beside me.


----------



## Firstoffallen (Mar 20, 2013)

retrofuzz said:


> anywhere with my agent blue


Whats that Agent orange x Blue Dream ?


----------



## 3 Pounds of Weeden (Mar 20, 2013)

Smoked a joint with my friend while ascending the Millennium at cedar point.


----------



## 2pac420 (Mar 20, 2013)

smoked a joint in the bank


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 25, 2013)

Got hammered and broke onto this big touring yacht, climbed to the tip top and blazed a bowl.


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Not necessarily strangest but, On the rooftop of a high(mid)-rise in Hollywood, with the fuckin night head security guard and a fatty! GoodTImes......


----------



## Xub420 (Apr 26, 2013)

Jimdamick said:


> Doing acid at church with my parents sitting beside me.


Oh SHIT! how bout dropping for a head-start before the homies swing by and pick you up......an they're fuckin late. And you are stuck trying to play off your shit an sweat and nerves in front of your parents for a while. Fuckin Ay! GoodTimes!


Yes I have even hid in my own house from them because of the good ol lucy....


----------



## bigseandd (May 9, 2013)

I couldn't find a good spot to smoke at work so I went into an empty office and smoked in there. 

In line at Taco Bell,in the drive thru window with the cashier at Taco Bell and on the roof of Taco Bell.

On the bus.


----------



## bedrieger101 (Jun 6, 2013)

Me and my two of my buddies smoked a big ol bat in Walmart


----------



## Constiello (Jun 7, 2013)

strangest place would have to be inside your mom

also, back in high school, we smoked in the school parking lot. Pipes, blunts.

Strange, cuz you'd think we would walk not too far down the street where no "authority" could probe us


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 7, 2013)

I got high inside of the internet


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Jun 7, 2013)

Constiello said:


> strangest place would have to be inside your mom


lmao what the fuck is this?


----------



## mmmmbrownies (Jun 8, 2013)

in walk in freezer at chi chi's
on the roof of my high school
on the sky ride at cedar point


----------



## HD420Grower (Jun 20, 2013)

All over Alcatraz island using my cigarette looking sneak a toke


----------



## slowandsteady (Jun 20, 2013)

In a missile magazine


----------



## The BLaKsmith (Jun 20, 2013)

In a hammock in a tree, at the top of a pretty tall tree, on top of a library, kfc toilets, in a bush and on top of a basketball hoop


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 22, 2013)

A kids tree house that belonged to a customer that wasnt home


----------



## Kingesh (Jun 23, 2013)

In my childhood home, turns out the new owners are pretty awesome


----------



## Garden Boss (Aug 14, 2013)

Scissor Lift


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Aug 18, 2013)

In the little projector booth at the movie theater


----------



## HeadieNugz (Aug 18, 2013)

Not most interesting how about most enjoyable:
Out on a 36 footer dead of night in the middle of the ocean off Montauk point, New York to the left RI to the right.
At the helm speeding through the velvety black waves as fireworks pop in the distance to either side in celebration of July the 4th.
FAT bone of some dank in one hand, Helm in the other, and an abundance of wind whipping my hair about my face voraciously.
As i sped through the water, sky exploding above me and I exhaled... I knew I'd reached a HIGH point in my life xD


----------



## RPM371 (Sep 3, 2013)

Torpedo magazine in the middle of the Bering Sea. Gunner's Mate fired one up and since we weren't all instantly killed I figured why not?


----------



## Commander Strax (Sep 23, 2013)

I had the opportunity to get stoned with my pediatrician, he was sitting in his VW van and he invited me to join him, He claimed he was smokeing "homegrown". Got me STONED!!


----------



## rizzlaking (Sep 27, 2013)

on the night bus from goa to hampi, full of people just started smoking joints and hitting chillums 

proper rugged and sureal that no one cared


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 4, 2013)

a baby crib... please *DO NOT* ask why or how i got there.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Oct 8, 2013)

I once worked as a plumber for a company with a service contract for the county, I got to work in some strange, and intersting places and I got high in all them ( I dont smoke but at that time I shot H)

Courts, detintion cells, court rooms, judges chambers, dea/batf offices 

Medical examiners office, examine room, labs, frezzers (ME offices are where they preform autopsy's )

Probation/parole includeing one I was reporting to 

Fire traning center - nothing funner than igniting liquid propane 100 gallons at a time

Jails, precents, police property, K9 traning center, 

Former Nike missle base that was turned into police property storage for vechiles, a fireing police range and police driveing course


but by far the strangest place i ever got high was Camp Hero/Montauk Project (Montauk NY) a former navy base with a very intersting history, MK ultra trials took place their as well as countless conspiary theorys such as time travel, monsters telaported , invisability tests and all kinds of intersting stuff - A great place for acid and shroos


----------



## giggle stick (Oct 9, 2013)

In the fridge of a produce store


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

Firstoffallen said:


> Whats that Agent orange x Blue Dream ?


 https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=agent+blue+pipe&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=jgVzUpPJCtPw0gWzzYC4Bg&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1745&bih=815 smokeless 'cooling filament' job,excellent!


----------



## retrofuzz (Oct 31, 2013)

must remember to wedge something up my crack if I get carted off again!


----------

